# τόσο πολλοί - πολλές - πολλά / λίγοι - λίγες - λίγα



## cypriot (Mar 29, 2011)

"Μαζί με τα επίθετα *λίγος, πολύς* που δηλώνουν ποσότητα, και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό αριθμό θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το επίρρημα *τόσο*, όποιο κι αν είναι το γένος τους ..." (Ι. Παπαζαφείρη, _Λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας μας_, σ. 63, 14η έκδοση)

Εσείς τι λέτε, παιδιά, πάνω σ' αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μια ιδέα αυτού του προβλήματος στις άλλες εκδοχές του θα πάρεις εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5687-πολλά-περισσότερα&p=60080

Εγώ το κρατάω αυτό που λέει η Παπαζαφείρη. Δηλαδή γράφω:

_τόσοι και τόσοι_ και ΟΧΙ _τόσοι πολλοί_ (περίμενε, όμως)
_τόσοι φίλοι_ και ΟΧΙ _τόσοι πολλοί φίλοι_ (Λες ωστόσο «τόσο πολλοί φίλοι» και ο άλλος ακούει «τόσο πολύ φίλοι» — νά την την παρεξήγηση. Οπότε, προφυλάσσεσαι. Λες «τόσοι πολλοί φίλοι» και είσαι βέβαιος ότι ακούστηκε ο πληθυντικός.)
_τόσα ωραία χρώματα_ ή _τόσο πολλά ωραία χρώματα_ και ΟΧΙ _τόσα πολλά ωραία χρώματα_

Ωστόσο, αν πας στο λήμμα _τόσος_ του ΛΚΝ:
*τόσα και τόσα*, τόσα πολλά [...] *τόσοι και τόσοι*, τόσοι πολλοί...

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
έχουν διοριστεί τόσοι πολλοί υπάλληλοι, που δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν κι όλη μέρα κοπροσκυλιάζουν (λήμμα _κοπροσκυλιάζω_)

Αν ήταν ποτέ λάθος, η χρήση το έχει καθιερώσει. Και στον ενικό, το _τόση πολλή αγάπη_ ζει δίπλα στο _τόσο πολλή αγάπη_. Πότε τόσοι δεν μπερδεύτηκαν τόσο πολύ για τόσο λίγες λέξεις.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Για να θυμηθούμε λίγο αυτό το νήμα (εγώ το θυμάμαι καθημερινά) είχα την ευτυχία να πέσω πάνω σε διπλή τριπλέτα αυτού του είδους στο κυριακάτικο άρθρο του Χρήστου Γιανναρά (http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_16/09/2012_461511) [τα έντονα, δικά μου]:

Ακόμα και με δεδομένη την καταστροφή, με *τόσους πολλούς* να βασανίζονται *τόσο οδυνηρά* από τις κοινωνικές κακουργίες *τόσο λίγων*, η εξουσιολαγνεία των κομματανθρώπων παραμένει αμείωτη, κυρίαρχο κίνητρο πολιτικών λόγων και ενεργημάτων.

[...]

Όταν *τόσοι πολλοί* βασανίζονται *τόσο οδυνηρά* από τις κοινωνικές κακουργίες *τόσο λίγων*, για να γεννηθεί προσδοκία ελπίδας είναι αναγκαίο να προηγηθεί απόδοση δικαιοσύνης. 

Μια χαρά λειτουργεί το επίρρημα _*τόσο*_ με το επίρρημα _οδυνηρά_ και, κυρίως, με το _λίγων_, αλλά με το _πολλών_ φαίνεται ότι δεν πάει το χέρι μας να γράψει _τόσο πολλούς_, _τόσο πολλοί_. 


Υπάρχει και το νήμα για τα «πολλά περισσότερα», θυμίζω:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5687-πολλά-περισσότερα


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ εγώ αναρωτιέμαι πόση και ποια διαφορά υπάρχει μεταξύ του «όση/όσοι περισσότερο» και του «όσο περισσότερη/-οι», και αν όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το πρώτο απ' τα δύο προαναφερθέντα σχήματα τη διακρίνουν όντως αυτή την (όποια) διαφορά — όλα τα παραδείγματα απ' το Διαδίκτυο:

Έχε στο μυαλό σου ότι, *όσοι περισσότερο το λένε*, τόσο περισσότερο πρέπει ν' ανησυχείς. [ΣτΖ: Εδώ διαφέρει από το «όσο περισσότεροι», αλλά όντως αυτό εννοούσε ο γράφων; Άσε που αν είναι έτσι, είναι σόλοικη η σύνταξη.]
*Όσοι περισσότερο πεισθούν*, τόσο πιο εύκολα θα γίνουν τα πράγματα για όλους. [ΣτΖ: ό.π.]
Ο βασικός στόχος της γερμανικής εθνικής ομάδας είναι να μαζέψει *όση περισσότερο διεθνή εμπειρία* μπορεί. [ΣτΖ: Υπάρχει «περισσότερο διεθνής»;]
Απλώστε μια ποσότητα καθαρού ελαιολάδου και αφήστε το για *όση περισσότερο ώρα* μπορείτε.
Κόβουμε τα πλοκάμια του και τα καθαρίζουμε αφαιρώντας *όση περισσότερο από τη μοβ σάρκα* μπορούμε.
*Όση περισσότερο γνώση* (λογική) έχεις, τόσο πιο έντονη γίνεται η αντιπαράθεση με το συναίσθημα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Δεν ανέφερα καθόλου τέτοιες περιπτώσεις επειδή δεν τις είχα αντιληφθεί. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να κατέβουμε σε σκοτεινά καταγώγια σολοικισμών για να συλλάβουμε αυτά τα αμαρτήματα. Ίσως ξεκινάνε από το «όσο περισσότερο» και αποφασίζουν ότι θα κλίνουν το «όσο» και όχι το «περισσότερο».


----------



## sarant (Jun 27, 2015)

Ένα παράδειγμα με "τόσους πολλούς", αρκετά παλιότερο και από πολύ βαριά πένα, που το βρήκα τυχαία.

"ποτέ μου δε θα το πίστευα πως ο θάνατος είχε ξεκάνει τόσους πολλούς" (μετάφραση του στίχου ΙΙΙ.57 της Κόλασης του Δάντη, από τον Σεφέρη).


----------



## sarant (Jun 27, 2015)

Φοβερή σύμπτωση, στη Βουλή αγορεύει η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου "να φοβούνται τόσοι πολλοί, να φοβούνται τόσο πολύ". Εδώ, το "σωστότερο" 'τόσο πολλοί' θα μας μπέρδευε.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 6, 2017)

Γεια σας!
Διάβασα αυτό το νήμα και είδα στο διαδίκτυο άφθονες χρήσεις. 
Χρησιμοποίησα το «δεν έχω κάνει τόσο πολλά.» (σε προφορικό λόγο) και μου είπε κάποιος φίλος ότι είναι λάθος και ότι το σωστό θα ήταν «δεν έχω κάνει τόσα πολλά».
Συμφραζόμενα. Με ρωτά κάποιος τι έχεις κάνει σ’ αυτό το πρότζεκτ; κι εγώ απαντώ: «δεν έχω κάνει τόσο πολλά».
Αν έλεγα «δεν έχω κάνει τόσο πολλά πράγματα» απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται δεν θα ήταν λάθος. Το «δεν έχω κάνει τόσο πολλά», όμως, σύμφωνα με τον φίλο μου είναι λάθος. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω ποιο είναι το σωστό και γιατί.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2017)

...
Να πεις στον φίλο σου ότι δεν έχει σημασία παρά μόνο αν αλλάζει το νόημα —όπως σε μερικά παραδείγματα παραπάνω— γιατί παρά τα λαθολόγια και τα φιρμάνια, η χρήση δέχεται και τα δύο τόσα χρόνια, και να μην επεκτείνει την προσωπική του προτίμηση σε κανόνα βγάζοντας λάθος τόσους άλλους, τόσους πολλούς, τόσο πολλούς, τόσες χρήσεις, σε τόσα στόματα, από τόσες και τόσες πένες, από τόσο πολλά πληκτρολόγια. Παρότι κι εγώ το «τόσα πολλά» θα έλεγα αυθόρμητα, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το «τόσο πολλά» είναι λάθος, και βέβαια δεν θα το διόρθωνα σε άλλον.

Γεια σου, Γιώργο, με τα τόσα καλά!


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 7, 2017)

Καλημέρα! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ Daeman. Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. 
Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν όντως αυτή η χρήση έρχεται σε αντίθεση με κάποιον κανόνα κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2017)

Από σελίδες του yannisharis.blogspot.gr:

Πόθεν λοιπόν η στρατιά των δυσλεξικών; Όχι από πού και γιατί έγιναν δυσλεξικά τα παιδιά, αλλά πού βρέθηκαν τόσο πολλά και τόσο ανησύχησαν τον ψυχίατρό μας; 
https://yannisharis.blogspot.gr/2008/04/blog-post_29.html

Νίκος Σαραντάκος: Εδώ που κάνω μπάνια, άκουσα "της Διδούς" να κοπανάνε τα κανάλια και ήμουνα βέβαιος πως θα το σχολιάσεις, αλλά δεν περίμενα να είναι τόσο πολλά και τόσο πρόσφατα (δηλαδή μέσα σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα αποδελτιωμένα) τα γλαφυρά κουρελάκια. 
http://yannisharis.blogspot.gr/2007/08/5.html


----------

